# My modest system to this point....



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

What I've got at this point in trying to piece the necessary components to build my system

*TV*
Samsung PN50A550

*DVD and Game*
Toshiba HD-DVD A2
Sony Standard DVD (don't have the model number on me, but its an older one)
Nintendo Wii
EDIT 4/1- Sony PS3 40 GB

*Speakers*
Paradigm Atom (Black)

*Other*
Monoprice 3x1 HDMI Switcher


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You're definitely on your way! Do you have plans for a sub?


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I was planning on getting the Paradigm PDR-8. With my speakers, I'm pretty much going to follow what's recommended for the Atom Monitor System.

But that's going to wait as I'm focusing on my receiver next. I have my eye on a particular one, but I'm doing my research before jumping in and buying it because it does seem like there would be others that can do the same thing but with a better price.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I had an Atom/CC-170/PDR-8 system.
The first upgrade (within a year) was to the PDR-10. 
But, then I went and upgraded that to an SVS PC+ about a year later.
So, the moral of this little story is don't necessarily box (pun intended) yourself in with the "recommended" Paradigm setup. In fact, much like the adage about buying a telescope, you should get the largest/best sub you can afford and fit in your room.

And, fwiw, I recently upgraded my mains from the Atoms to Ascend Acoustic Sierras.
That said, I really think the Atoms are one of those hidden jewels out there for the price. They still do a fine job as my surrounds.


Mitch


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> You're definitely on your way! Do you have plans for a sub?


Or an AVR? I think I'd buy that first


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Or an AVR? I think I'd buy that first


I have my eye on the Onkyo TX-SR605. I'm wanting something that seems like it would be future proof and can run Dolby TrueHD and all the other current HD audio as well as video. And since it has 2 HDMI inputs it'll be there when I do get a Blu-Ray player (right now my eye is on the 40 GB PS3 but that could change as well). 

But I'm still doing my research on that one so it could change, but right now my eye is on the Onkyo.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

HomeTeam said:


> I have my eye on the Onkyo TX-SR605 ... But I'm still doing my research on that one so it could change, but right now my eye is on the Onkyo.


What about a receiver with Pre-outs??? ... so you can add a separate amp for every speaker :scratchhead:


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

salvasol said:


> What about a receiver with Pre-outs??? ... so you can add a separate amp for every speaker :scratchhead:


Ok this one you're going to have to explain to me because I'm not understanding this one. I figure just connect the necessary speakers into the receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

HomeTeam said:


> Ok this one you're going to have to explain to me because I'm not understanding this one. I figure just connect the necessary speakers into the receiver.


Salvasol is saying that you can further future proof by finding an AVR with preouts, so that if down the road you like the processing in your AVR, but wish it played louder/cleaner with inefficient speakers, you could just buy separate amps for each channel.

Pre-outs are nice to have, but I wouldn't spend more money on an AVR just for pre-outs if you don't see yourself using them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Like Marshall said ... the pre-out is an option on receivers to be able to add an external amplifier to every speaker (you will get a better sound) but is not neccesary to have :yes::yes::yes:

You'll be okay if you get the Onkyo, here is a link to Amazon, and I think you can get it thru the Shack electronic store here at the forum, or you can check around for the best price (Amazon.com: Onkyo TX-SR605 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver (Black): Electronics)

You may also consider this set of speakers, like I say before, they will sound better than the Coby 
Amazon.com: Polk Audio RM6750 5.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System, Black Finish: Electronics

Good Luck


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I think that the Onkyo TX-SR605 is a very good choice as a start. I heard it and it offers so many features at this price that I find it to be a bargain.

And you can always sell it later on to buy a better one (more powerful?) when you get the cash.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

salvasol said:


> You may also consider this set of speakers, like I say before, they will sound better than the Coby
> Amazon.com: Polk Audio RM6750 5.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System, Black Finish: Electronics
> 
> Good Luck


I haven't had a chance to really update anything other than getting the PS3. Just hasn't been the best of months for me.

But now that things have looked to have settled down I'm refocusing on getting this project back started again. And I've reconsidered a lot of things.

I'm looking at this Polk set again, and its really intriguing, especially because of its price. It would be an inexpensive way to get to a 7.1 system with the Paradigm's that I already have. 

I'm still looking to get the Onkyo AVR, but I've been given the idea of possibly getting a Yamaha as well, a friend of mine works at Yamaha and is able to get me a discount on them so its possible, I don't have the model number on me at the moment. 

And I'm looking into getting a projector, but, that's going to be one of the last things I worry about since it'll be the most expensive aspect of it. 

But now that I do have more time to think about it, I'm just really excited to get it all.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I edited my main post to reflect that I recently purchased the Samsung PN50A550 Plasma TV and sold off my Olevia 232V. I was sad to let the Olevia go because its been a very good TV, but I welcomed the addition of the Samsung. 

Been going through the HT gallery so I'm making this vow for myself, to have my HT room finished by the end of May. I'm so inspired by what I've seen recently, I wanna get it done. Though I may have to get a new TV to put in that room because of the space restrictions, the Samsung may be just a bit too big, a 37" may be the right size for that area. I'm not sure though.


----------

